
Show HN: Your Face Is Your Mouse - jcoleh
https://twitter.com/JColeH/status/1120093682852618240
======
ggm
Eye tracking and smile for press? Disabled interface?

~~~
jcoleh
You can also map hotkeys to left or right clicks. This is particularly
convenient when I am in a keyboard-only workflow.

